# Paignton Championship Show



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone going here and what days I will be there on Gundog and Utility day which is the Wednesday 6th August - show starts on Monday the 4th.

So come on who is going?????


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

im there tuesday lol im north devon on 6th


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

nope. two shows this weekend
good luck to the both of you and anyone else who's going


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

No, we're not going either.  We've got a breed show this weekend, (the pups' first outing!!! ) and then Bakewell on Thurs - then it's WKC and SKC.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Whoops - forgot to say good luck to Tashi and Terrier Maid!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck to all that are attending and may you all win lots of prizes but above all have fun and don't forget ur PICCIES lol


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Im at North Devon Show on the 6th too.

Puppy Love


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

see you there then puppy love ,im going to meet my pups litter sister ,to see how shes going i cant wait ,i dont expect to win anything


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I think we are on quite early- In junior Irish, so if you see me come and say hello - I am going on my own so it would be nice to speak to you.

As usual I am quite nervous after the way Tilly behaved with the judge at the Devon County Show - jumped back and would not let him touch her mouth (this was after an earlier incident where someone had hurt her mouth) so heres hoping she will be good. They other people at my local ringcraft have been handling her mouth a lot more and getting any of the men to touch her, so I just hope she will be ok.

Lets hope the sun shines and we can all have a great day.

Puppy Love


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

the weather forcast for tuesday and wenesday is torrential rain


----------

